# Diy auto top up



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Can someone advise me as to auto top up my sump with a DIY system.
I was told I could buy from home depot for the auto top up but what am I suppose to look for. I have a 20gal container, I use to drip water into my sump. Will apprecaite some advise.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

loonie said:


> Can someone advise me as to auto top up my sump with a DIY system.
> I was told I could buy from home depot for the auto top up but what am I suppose to look for. I have a 20gal container, I use to drip water into my sump. Will apprecaite some advise.


Given the caos that can occure from too much, or too little water being added, I'd just invest in a good unit. Reef supplies started carrying the ATO units. Saves you shipping it from the US. Then you need to get an aqua lifter, and some hose. Piece of mind is sometimes worth the few extra $$'s

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I use the Avast ATO. It's a pressure switch, no moving parts, works great and very a reasonable price. Google "Avast Marine ATO". You'll also need an aqualifter or a small pump.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone, will check what is best for me. I am only concern about top up water when I am away for a week or so.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

loonie said:


> Thanks everyone, will check what is best for me. I am only concern about top up water when I am away for a week or so.


It is better for the tank, and animals to use it always. It will keep your water.levels more constant.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

If you're ever in the area of scarborough/east york you're more than welcome to look at my DIY homemade ATO. It cost me $19 to make and has never failed me.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*diy auto top up*

alt i would love to see this in person or in pics


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks altcharacter for the offer. I am in Mississauga, will pm you when I plan to be in your area.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

in a DIY setup the float switch is the key. Pretty much every ATO there is some type of float switch to interrupt the current of electricity to your pump. If the water goes to low then the switch turns on sending current to the pump and filling your water to the right level.

http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/float-switch-sensor-p-1506.html

I basically hacked a IKEA extension cord with a foot switch. I soldered the float switch into where the switch on the extension cord was to ensure that it was safe. You could also just hack into a extension cord also but then it would look kind of ugly and you could also potentially cause a fire so using existing equipment that is certified is a good idea.

http://www.amazon.com/Gentin-Kintron-Sdnbhd-Christmas-Extension/dp/B00004SQHU/ref=pd_sxp_grid_i_0_1

I think this is the exact cord I have also.

Once you have the extension cord and float switch worked out then you have to create a mount for the switch. I made mine out of a piece of plexi by warming it over my stove and bending it to the right size (thanks grade 7 shop class!!)

I took some pictures as i'm typing to hopefully show what i'm talking about. The only pic you won't see is where I tapped into the extension cord. You could directly tap into the cord of the pump but I didn't know if I wanted to use the pump for something in the future.










































I used a koralia Pico Evolution pump to move the water since it was cheap and I didn't need something overpowered. It pushes 250gph or so at a head height of 2 feet. The water was only going up about 8" max so this pump worked out perfect for me. And it's silent!

http://www.bigalspets.ca/fish/water-pumps-powerheads/pico-evolution-mini-pump-1000.html

Any other questions or if you ever want to see it working just PM me or head to my house for the $2 tour.


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

My ATO is dead simple. A $7 float valve connected directly from my RO/DI filter. The KEY here is to put a valve in between the 2 and just barely open it up to a slow trickle of water. This way there will never be any catastrophic overfills. I could replace the float valve annually as a safety measure.I can't see this ever failing (famous last words).

All other solutions have way too much moving parts and failure points for me for such a basic function.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks altcharacter for the posting n photos, its gives everyone a good idea how your systems works.


----------

